# 2nd Actiontec GT724-WG - Same problems



## TattooedBear (Jan 8, 2008)

After years of using an old DSL Modem till it finally died, my service provider sent me, for free, an upgrade called the ActionTec GT724-WG Modem/Router combo. 

The first few days the piece of hardware kept blinking out. What looks like resetting itself about 8 times a day. I called them and told them there was something wrong, they sent me a new one, I hoooked it up and it does the same thing. Anyone else experience this problem? 
Since I use it for both the router and the dsl properties on it, both things are affected by this 'reset' that happens seemingly out of nowhere for no reason.

If I'm watching something off of one computer from another, it'll stop. The internet will "go down" then the modems lights will flicker as if it was reset or turned off and turned back on.

Clueless in Kalamazoo


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Sounds like it's time to call your ISP again. I'd explain the whole situation, maybe they can come up with a solution.


----------



## TattooedBear (Jan 8, 2008)

Probably the best course of action. No pun intended 
Thanks. 
Have a great one! And yes.. people really do appreciate you for taking time out to help.

Very much so.

David.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Sorry we weren't much help, but this one seems out of our control. :smile:


----------



## omenofwar (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm having the same problem but I've had my modem for like one and a half months and have had few problems did you figure it out?


----------

